# X-Apps (New Linux Mint Project)



## Eamonn (Sep 13, 2016)

Is anyone porting/interested in a port of the new Linux Mint X-Apps project?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From the what's new page for Linux Mint 18.

*X-Apps*
A new project called "X-Apps" was started and its goal is to produce generic applications for traditional GTK desktop environments.

The idea behind this project is to replace applications which no longer integrate properly outside of a particular environment (this is the case for a growing number of GNOME applications) and to give our desktop environments the same set of core applications, so that each change, each new feature being developed, each little improvement made in one of them will benefit not just one environment, but all of them.

The core ideas for X-Apps are:

To use modern toolkits and technologies (GTK3 for HiDPI support, gsettings etc..)
To use traditional user interfaces (titlebars, menubars)
To work everywhere (to be generic, desktop-agnostic and distro-agnostic)
To provide the functionality users already enjoy (or enjoyed in the past for distributions which already lost some functionality)
To be backward-compatible (in order to work on as many distributions as possible)
Xed is based on Pluma/Gedit and acts as the default text editor.
Xviewer is based on Eye of GNOME and acts as the default image viewer.
Xreader is based on Atril/Evince and acts as the default document and PDF reader.
Xplayer is based on Totem and acts as the default media player for music and videos.
Pix is based on gThumb, which is an application to organize your photos.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is an excellent idea that I would love to see ported. With the Gnome projects habit of stripping functionality and changing interfaces to match only their idea of UI design these would be great applications to have in the ports collection.


----------

